# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کمک در مورد شرکت در کنکور

## VCP

:dسلام

من دیپلم 
گرافیک کامپیوتری دارم ازرشته کارودانش

برای پیش دارم رشته ی انسانی رومیخونم

هم درکنکورانسانی وهم هنرشرکت کردم

آیامیتونم کنکورهنرستان روهم ک3 شهریوره شرکت کنم؟؟؟/

خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید

ممنون

----------


## afshar

> :dسلام
> 
> من دیپلم 
> گرافیک کامپیوتری دارم ازرشته کارودانش
> 
> برای پیش دارم رشته ی انسانی رومیخونم
> 
> هم درکنکورانسانی وهم هنرشرکت کردم
> 
> ...



سلام . شانس شما برای کنکور هنر امسال خوب با توجه به رشته خودتون زیاد هست . البته که با داشتن دیپلم فنی میتونید در کنکور فنی آخر تابستون هم شرکت کنید . البته اونجا کاردانی هست و آموزشکده ولی این طرف اگه هنر قبول بشی کارشناسی هست و دانشکده . رو دروس درک عمومی هنر و خلاقیت تصویری تجسمی + تمام عمومی ها حسابی کار کن . از درک عمومی ریاضی فیزیک فقط مباحث ریاضی رو بخون و از ترسیم فنی و موسیقی و نمایش و خواص مواد ی حد محدود

----------

